# The Empty Bowl



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The bowl is empty

The Evil Cuz is silent

The tennis ball is unchewed

The stick is unthrown

The bed lays empty

My heart is aching

My tears are falling

Riggs is gone











CareyAnn's Lethal Weapon

aka Riggs, Riggstoni, Noners

April 1997 - September 2008

Forever in my heart


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Lauri, I am so sorry. That broke MY heart- I cannot imagine how you are feeling. Deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm so very very sorry.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm very so sorry also Laurie.. RIP Riggs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh no. I am so sorry. I was just thinking of him the other day and hoping that he was doing well. I always think of him at Christmas time.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Riggs was beautiful and I am sure you have many happy memories of the times you spent with him.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That brought tears to my eyes.
I am so sorry for your loss he was absolutely handsome


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh Laurie, I am so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Riggs


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I know the lonliness of losing a special pet. Im going thru it now. 
Riggs was 2 yrs older than Sashi. 
What a handsome boy and very loved, too. I still remember the Christmas lights pics! so cute.







Riggs 
You will never be forgotten.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Lauri, you have my deepest sympathies.

R.I.P. Riggs


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Lauri, I am so sorry. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

that stinks. sorry for your loss


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lauri, I am so sorry for your pain in letting Riggs go. Hugs to you, you DH and fur kids.

Val


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are out to you


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh no - not Riggs... Lauri, this is heartbreaking. Your stories of him have brought us all such joy, and like Jean, there isn't a Christmas that goes by that I don't think of Riggs, the GSD Christmas tree.

I am so sorry for you and your family. One thing for sure, he will be in very good company waiting for you at the bridge. So many seniors lost this year...


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Riggs.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lauri, 

I am so sorry. Thanks for sharing so many wonderful Riggs' stories with us. May you take comfort in the wonderful memories.

Take care,


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose these wonderful seniors. Take care of yourself, and remember, you gave him an awesome home.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh Lauri- so, so sorry for your loss







Stay strong and remember the doggie christmas tree


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

It also brought tears to my eyes. I am so sorry for your loss of such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I am so sorry Lauri. 

Thank you for sharing so many stories and wonderful pictures of Riggs, he was such a wonderful example of the breed!! 

Too many wonderful dogs lost this year....


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Riggs was a beautiful boy. RIP Riggs.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Run free, handsome Riggs. Here's to a life well lived and full of love. You were a lucky, lucky boy. 

My deepest sympathies, Lauri.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

RIP Riggs. I am so sorry for your loss, Lauri.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, Lauri, my heart is with you.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, I am soo sorry. That is the worst, the empty bowl, the leash, the collar, and no nails scratching on the floor or tags jingling. I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP Riggs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Lauri. RIP sweet Riggs.


----------



## elviraglass (Mar 8, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Riggs


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I have no words that haven't been said... 

My heart aches for you and your husband...


Run free sweet Riggs, run free...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The evil Cuz...when it's quiet, you know that darn squeaking really rejoiced life after all. 

Sigh. 

Lauri, I'm so terribly sorry.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Laurie,

I am sorry. My heart hurts for you. I still wake up in the night at the same time when I used to take him outside. I had the hardets time moving Baer's bowls and rug from the house.

I still have some of Baer's things put aside. Some went to rescue, his mansion of a double HUGE kennel went to Diane Seaman, the handbuilt huge dog houses to rescue as well.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, I lost my 12.5yo this February and can still see him on the back seat of my car and on his sofa. I know how you feel.

This is a beautiful version of the Rainbow Bridge that brought me some comfort

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html 

Run free sweet Riggs, if you see my big boy, tell him that i miss him...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no matter how long it is, it's never long enough. rip riggs.


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Lauri. Riggs will live in your heart forever.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Riggs, you will never be forgotten. 
You were one great looking Christmas tree. I will never forget that photo your mom posted.
I am so sorry for your loss Lauri. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry to hear of Riggs' passing. The pictures of him at Christmas wrapped up in the lights always brought a smile to my face. He will be missed by all. *HUGS* to you and yours during this difficult time. Rest in Peace, handsome Riggs.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I can not believe what I am reading, I certainly did not expect this. I am so sorry that Riggs' did not live forever.

Hugs to you and your family, Lauri, on this sad loss. His special memories will always be in my mind.




























Thank you, again, for sending me those links such a short while ago. 

Goodbye special, sweet boy.


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

I am very sorry that you lost your beloved Riggs. He was a very handsome guy. I hope your pain ceases for you and your tears turn to happy memories.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Lauri, I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of Riggs. My heart breaks for you.








RIP sweet Riggs


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Lauri, I am so sorry. By you stories and photos of Riggs, he was obviously a special boy and very much loved.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I was so saddened to see this.. I'm so sorry for your loss - Riggs was a beautiful boy


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

So few words to convey such sadness and loss. 

Run free, dear much-loved Riggs.









Take care, Lauri.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry, May Riggs rest in peace and run free









I always loved to see pics and videos of Riggs, thought he was the coolest most gentle gsd. And always remember one of the first things I saw on this site was the raw dog ranch pictures with Riggs as a Christmas tree. 

Deepest sympathies to you, Lauri, and your family and handsome Riggs


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Lauri, I am very sorry for the loss of Riggs.











> Quote:And always remember one of the first things I saw on this site was the raw dog ranch pictures with Riggs as a Christmas tree.


I loved that photo. What a dog. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

RIP Riggs


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

God bless you

The following was written by my friend, mentor and herding instructor Diana who lost her battle with Cancer in July. Hope it eases your pain



I am your dog and I have a little something I’d like to whisper in your ear. I know that you humans lead busy lives. Some have to work. Some have children to raise. It always seems like you are running here and running there; often much too fast; often never noticing the truly grand things in life.

Look down at me now while you sit there at your computer. See the way my dark brown eyes look at yours? They are slightly cloudy now. That comes with age. The gray hairs are beginning to ring my soft muzzle. You smile at me; I see love in your eyes. What do you see in mine? Do you see a spirit? A soul inside who loves you as no other could in the world? A spirit that would forgive all trespasses of prior wrongdoing for just a simple moment of your time? That is all I ask; to slow down, if even for a few minutes, to be with me.

So many times you have been saddened by the words you read on that screen; of others of my kind, passing. Sometimes we die young and oh so quickly. Sometimes so suddenly it wrenches your heart out of your throat. Sometimes we age so slowly before your eyes that you may not even seem to know until the very end. When we look at you with grizzled muzzles and cataract clouded eyes, still the love is always there. Even when we must take that long sleep to run free in a distant land. I may not be here tomorrow. I may not be here next week. Someday you will shed the water from you eyes that humans have when deep grief fills your souls and you will be angry at yourself that you did not have just “one more day” with me, because I love you so. Your sorrow touches my spirit and grieves me. We have now, together. So come, sit down next to me on the floor and look deep into my eyes. What do you see? If you look hard and deep enough we will talk, you and I, heart to heart. Come to me not as “alpha” or as “trainer” or even “mom or dad.” Come to me as a living soul and stroke my fur and let us look deep into one another’s eyes and talk. I may tell you something about the fun of chasing a tennis ball or I may tell you something profound about myself or even life in general. You decided to have me in your life because you wanted a soul to share such things with. Someone very different from you and here I am. I am a dog but I am alive. I feel emotion. I feel physical senses and I can revel in the differences of our spirits and souls. I do not think of you as a “dog on two legs.” I know what you are and who you are. You are human in all your quirkiness and I love you still. Now come sit with me on the floor. Enter my world and let time slow down if only for 15 minutes. Look deep into my eyes and whisper into my ears. Speak with you heart; with your joy and I will know your self. We may not have tomorrow but we do have today and life is oh so very short. So please, come sit with me now and let us share these precious moments we have together.

Love, On Behalf of Canines Everywhere,

Your Dog


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh laurie, i'm so very sorry you lost your Riggs. 
i wish i had better words for you, ones that would ease your pain and take away your sorrow.








please know y'all are in my thoughts & prayers.

rip, Riggs











> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> > Quote:And always remember one of the first things I saw on this site was the raw dog ranch pictures with Riggs as a Christmas tree.
> ...


that photo was a hoot, huh.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I can only add my sympathies to the others... and I share in the love 
of that great gsd in disguise pic.

R.I.P. handsome boy.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lauri, I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your precious Riggs. It has been over a year since I lost Nyx and I still miss him. This section of the board has always been the toughest for me to come to.








for you and







Riggs.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.
R.I.P. Riggs


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Oh No, Lauri!! I'm so sorry to read this. I so enjoyed your stories about Riggs' patience and the pictures that went along with it. The last story I read was the one where the little ones were sniffing Riggs' muzzle to see if he had been fed yet. May Riggs rest in peace.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read this thread. Riggs was certainly a special boy and my sympathies go out to you and your husband. 

Your tribute to him in the pictures section is wonderful and showed what a great life you gave him and the joy he returned to you as well.

RIP Riggs...

Lu


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. Going through the pictures was hard at first but it brought back so many happy memories.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Laurie, my deepest sympathy to you on your loss


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

My thoughts are with you as you begin to heal your broken heart.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am pretty new here but I feel for you and the loss of RIggs

It is so heartbreaking when they leave us like a part of your heart is gone

I filled Ernie's bowl and re used his toys on a new puppy in his memory

It helped some but ther is always that hole
God Bless and I will prsy for peace for you


----------

